# 1/2 quart Vaseline ball jar.



## mr2real (Jan 31, 2010)

I ran across a jar today at an antique shop. The jar has a very light vaseline color mostly at the bottom and of course a few bubbles. It is scripted on the front Ball Mason. What gets me is the bottom. It has four dots similar to the old snuff bottles and a vacuum suction mark as well. Any thought as to age or rarity is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2010)

So, is the color of the glass a light yellow? I don't have any vaseline in the house right now to compare.. if it's not clear or aqua, it could be a desirable color..


----------



## mr2real (Jan 31, 2010)

Similar to this jar on ebay, with the exception, this one is round and with a yellow tint instead of green.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hoosier-Pint-Canning-Jar-Type-Green-Vaseline-Glass_W0QQitemZ140378070333QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item20af2f5d3d


----------



## mr2real (Jan 31, 2010)

From what I see on eBay, Uranium turns the glass glowing green. Would that be the same impurity that turns the glass glowing yellow as well?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2010)

Try putting the jar under black light.. that will tell you if it's uranium glass or citron...


----------

